# Couple 721 Bugs



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm not sure if these two have been covered or not. Some of the 721 threads are pretty long.

1) New JUMP to Live Bug. When watching a channel in buffer (i.e. not a recorded PVR event) it will jump to live if you press the "VIEW" button. It does not happen if you press "INFO".

2) When Recording channels with free and non-free programming (such as TV-Japan) and the the PVR will exibate behave irratically until reboot. (Only happens when 3 minute pre-record, 1 minute post record are enabled on timmer). May also affect PPV, but I never order PPV.


----------



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

I think #1 is actually how it's supposed to work. If you are paused, press play to resume. 

Not sure what you mean with #2

Mitch


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Okay, let me clarify number 1. Let's say you pause a program for 15 minutes or so to make dinner. You come back and hit play. Then let's say you want to see how much time is left. Hit "View" and blamo, you're live. That doesn't seem right to me. 

Number 2. TV Japan (International Programming on 61 degrees) has a mix of free programming and subscriber programming. If you set up a timmer and forget to set the begin and end extenders to zero then the PVR will attempt to record programing you aren't subscribed to. It will then flake out until you reboot.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Yeah I don't like the view issue, whether it's suppose to be a feature or a bug, it's annoying. I usually use the cancel button as a work around


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Becuase of #1 I don't use my View Key anymore on my 501.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes but if you hit view right away once it should just take the screensaver off right because you press any button on the remote to remove the screen saver then select the function you want to use on the remote.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Speaking of screen savers what's with the 721's screen savers in the later versions of the SW? I'm all X Window screen savers, but I can't say I care for the default setting of "Random". Give me an option menu or something at least. When people come over and see the screen saver they don't say "Ooo, wow, neat!" they say "What the hell is that?". My $.02.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill D _
> *Yeah I don't like the view issue, whether it's suppose to be a feature or a bug, it's annoying. I usually use the cancel button as a work around *


Does the cancel button also show the time remaining? I had this happen when watching 6 feet under and I missed the last 15 minutes how annoying... I am now taping it...


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, hit cancel, not view to see the time remaining in a PVR event.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy_B _
> *Yes, hit cancel, not view to see the time remaining in a PVR event. *


Hit cancel to see time remaining, of course, why didn't I think of that! Why would someone hit view to view the time remaining?

Yes Mildrid, this is a bug.


----------

